# thinking about the PTi turbo kit



## Muffin_Man1356 (Apr 30, 2005)

it says you can reach 225 whp and 220 torque with this kit. its Nissan Sentra SE turbo kit 2000-2001. why is it only for 2000-2001? isn't it for all qb18? i think so. isn't this the same exact kit that mikechin is selling too? i dont need to hear about reading the stickies, but the condradictions are a little confusing to me.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you don't have the Sentra SE. You have a 1.8 Special Edition. There's a difference.

the 2000-2001 Sentra SE has the SR20DE and you have the QG18DE. It won't work.

You might want to stop referring to your car as a sentra SE, and instead a 1.8.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> You might want to stop referring to your car as a sentra SE, and instead a 1.8.


mike i think you need the post a lil more in depth.

the kid didnt say his car is an SE he say the turbo kit is for the SE.



> its Nissan Sentra SE turbo kit 2000-2001


and his questions are



> why is it only for 2000-2001?
> isn't it for all qg18de ?
> isn't this the same exact kit that mike chin is selling too?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> mike i think you need the post a lil more in depth.
> 
> the kid didnt say his car is an SE he say the turbo kit is for the SE.
> 
> ...


if you read my post, it answers his question.



> it won't work.


----------

